# Options for wood clapboard



## rjs5134 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm planning to re-side my cape cod with wood siding.  I don't necesarily want cedar clapboard, but am not sure what the alternatives are.  I've seen, in the past, a manufactured wood siding that was supposed to be prestained and log lasting, but cheaper than cedar.  Anyone have a suggestion?  Also a ballpark per square foot price for material and labor in NJ?


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 13, 2006)

No idea about cost in NJ, but Hardi Board concrete products (the company calls it fiber cement) are very popular now, they install on your home similar to wood and are extremely durable. It has been featured on This Old House recently, Tom Sylva made it look easy to install 


http://www.jameshardie.com/homeowner/prodhome/default.php


----------



## MTCquality (Sep 15, 2006)

Hardi is a great product, but plan to recaulk and paint every 5 to 8 years. Good choice for your area.

Good luck.

MTC


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's a previous topic on Hardie:
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=717

It also mentions a recaulk & paint every 5-8yrs, but I've heard of Hardie-sided homes at the 10yr mark with nary a blemish...


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello RJS and Welcome to the Forum:
I recommend a heavy duty vinyl siding because the double 4" pattern will look just like brand new clapboard and will stay that way with only an occasional washing. With no painting or caulking, ever, you will come out for less money in the long run.
Glenn


----------



## MTCquality (Sep 16, 2006)

Very good point on the vinyl, but if you are looking for the true wood look you may also check into a seamless steel siding with PVC paint which lasts 
2 to 3 times longer than vinyl and can withstand 150 mph winds and also can be painted in the future. Good Luck finding it at a reasonable price though unless you have a non-franchised company in your area. ABC Seamless is a racket and charges twice as much as non-franchised companys. Wood is wood and if that is what you want for historical value than you can surely get it at a price tag higher than all these other options.

again,
good luck


MTC


----------



## rjs5134 (Sep 17, 2006)

I do really like the look of real wood, and nobody can convince me it doesn't look better.  I have yet to see a house sided in any kind of vinyl that didn't look like vinyl.  Even the poly resin fences look like fake wood, even from a distance.  The Hardie-siding is the nicest alternative I've seen yet, but would still prefer to paint/stain wood and know what I'm getting than experiment with painting a CMU based material.


----------

